# the infamous 'female primarch/marine' thread, WTF 40k players?



## Ardias26

If you check out the fluff section theres a thread on female primarchs, looking at some of the posts on it tells me why 40k players are seen as greasy loners with no girlfriends, everyone seems to collectivly bust their guts at the mention of female space marines and promptly redirect the curious and imaginative the the SoB. cmon 40k players, get a life, the hobby is supposed to encourage people to be creative with the fluff and I personally wouldn't have any problem going against a player who modelled their marines as female, dispite what the 'official fluff' says.


----------



## Lord Reevan

that Is a rude and unjust stereotype you're putting up here Ardias. Many people here are married, have girlfriends and are generally not "greasy loners" as you call us. 

Personally I think the fluff is there for a reason and never liked the whole idea of female space marines. They would look too out of place apart from One of the modelling threads around here( the female termiantors that are amazing).

I have no problem with others doing it but I think if it doesnt follow the fluff well, or has no real reason for it( saying they're a sister order that has a serious connection With physical training and the like is grand to me) But I liek fluffy games that follow the GW fluff roughly.


----------



## Rahmiel

I have a girlfriend


----------



## Fluff'Ead

I don't see your point.

Differing opinions do not affect someones capability of being "creative with the fluff".


----------



## Lord Reevan

> I have a girlfriend


so do I. Ain't it swell? Plus she thinks women would look really weird as marines. S othere's a female input disliking the idea right there..... She does prefer the fantasy woomen though.....


----------



## Arcane

I am in the process of losing one! 

Anyhow, I think the OP is a little harsh but agree that there is nothing wrong with female spacemarines. I mean, there is no Hellokitty Order, but people seem fine with that. If someone wants to get Space Marines and make them look like afro toting, leisure suite wearing, disco dancers, more power to them. 

The only line I draw is if someone is trying to proxy something cheap instead of actually investing in an army that takes time/money. Then it is just an insult.


----------



## lawrence96

just what is the point of this thread other then the insult levelled at those who dont believe there should be femal SMs?


----------



## maddermax

Some people like keeping strongly to the established fluff, and some people like bending it strongly to fit an idea they had. I don't think there'd be many (if any) who wouldn't play against them, and appreciate the models. While I think it's good to be creative, and that sort of project is pretty cool, I can also see where people look at it as completely aside from anything in the official fluff, as all the marines are supposed to be cloned from the emperor. 

Don't get hung up on either side of the debate is my advice. If you want to create you're own fluff for them, that's awesome, and just explain when posting a thread that people who can't stand the idea shouldn't bother replying - helps keep away the nay sayers so you can focus on your actual topic. Also, don't make gross generalisations, just FYI 



Arcane said:


> If someone wants to get Space Marines and make them look like afro toting, leisure suite wearing, disco dancers, more power to them.













[Edit: note, not mine, part of the Angry Marines chapter, look them up, they're awesome!]


----------



## Revelations

Ardias26 said:


> If you check out the fluff section theres a thread on female primarchs, looking at some of the posts on it tells me why 40k players are seen as greasy loners with no girlfriends, everyone seems to collectivly bust their guts at the mention of female space marines and promptly redirect the curious and imaginative the the SoB. cmon 40k players, get a life, the hobby is supposed to encourage people to be creative with the fluff and I personally wouldn't have any problem going against a player who modelled their marines as female, dispite what the 'official fluff' says.


I'm not sure how to take this. On the one side I want to politely tell you that attacking your fellow Heresy Members isn't a great way to make friends here. On another, I want to sarcastically quip that those who usually insult something specific in others, often lack that in their own lives. On another, I'm confused at the life statement since I thought 40K was a large part of our collective lives and that's why we're all here in the first place. But I suppose I'll just comment on your atrocious spelling and grammar skills.

It's OK. I agree with your position anyway, even if I don't agree with how you choose to represent it.


----------



## Siege

It's not the gaming communities fault that the background was written a certain way. I don't personally have a problem with the idea of female Space Marines, but according to the fluff, it just doesn't happen. 

If you want to go create a female primarch or a female chapter, go for it. To be honest I find the idea of an all female chapter kinda ridiculous, a handful of females in a chapter as some kind of rare exception to the rule might be more believable. I think if you want an all female Space Marine chapter, then what you really want is Sisters Of Battle with Space Marine stats, and that's not very imaginative or creative at all.

If I wanted I could actually tell you some of my own Dark Angels are females, you couldn't tell me they are not. Most of them wear helmets, some even wear dresses. The process of becoming a Space Marine would more than likely remove most of their female characteristics anyway, for example I imagine the mammary glands would be removed for a start (and what a senseless waste that would be).


----------



## NurglingStomper

Arcane said:


> I am in the process of losing one!


Ahh that makes two of us. 

As for the op, aside from it being rude, from the fluff point it doesn't make any sense. However if somebody wants to take the time to model them then go ahead. It's called a hobby for a reason.


----------



## Chaosftw

Ardias26 said:


> If you check out the fluff section theres a thread on female primarchs, looking at some of the posts on it tells me why 40k players are seen as greasy loners with no girlfriends, everyone seems to collectivly bust their guts at the mention of female space marines and promptly redirect the curious and imaginative the the SoB. cmon 40k players, get a life, the hobby is supposed to encourage people to be creative with the fluff and I personally wouldn't have any problem going against a player who modelled their marines as female, dispite what the 'official fluff' says.


Female Marines would need Boob pockets in the armor and larger ass protection, Not ideal In my opinion. As for your 'Greasy' and Demeaning comment I defiantly do not agree with you. 

I think the reason gents come off that way when the word 'Woman', 'Female', or anything that basically hints at the opposite sex is because I would say a good 50% if not more of the Hobbyists ARE AT THE STAGE IN THEIR LIFE WHERE HAIR GROWS IN NEW PLACES. Its just something that happens. If you would like to discuss further I can link you to some great sites that have done tests.

Secondly did you know that females do the same thing when talking about males? the problem is that the gaming community is arguably 90% male. If you walk into some of those girls night out things MEN are all they talk about.... they must be 'Greasy' too.

In all honesty I think you may have not chosen your words correctly. I think you mean something like why do most gamers mention derogatory / perverted comments or something like that. But now that I think about it that would not even justify the comment.

Hrm... Bahhh Going to sleep.

Cheers,

Chaosftw

P.S I have a wife and two children = Definition of Greasy  :laugh::victory:k:


----------



## Ardias26

Oh Cmon, I wouldnt exactly call the post rude, I was merely pointing out that not everyone who wants women in their armies automatically want to play SoB. I just think the fluff puritans need to be a little more flexible. Remember those that wrote the fluff were the same ones that turned down blizzards offer to make a game for them, who then went on to make one of the most successful online games around today, pretty smart don't you think?!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

I don't see how agreeing with the fluffy scientific matter than males, like the Emperor, have XY DNA and females have XX, and thusly, additional DNA so there is a major discrepancy in where that would come from has any bearing on my love life.


----------



## Dafistofmork

i could not give a [insert expletive here] about what people thing should/should not happen in the 40k universe-it is your hobby, you make what you want of it. if people like it, more power to you, if they laugh and make unplesent comments, so what, it isnt like its there idea is it? if ideas were ridiculed every time one was made, then we wouldn't have this site/hobby/internet/computer/what-ever-you-can-think-of.

and no, i dont have a girlfriend, does that instantly make me a gressy haired loser?


----------



## Rahmiel

Dude that fro is awesome!


----------



## njfed

If I walk up to the table at a GT and the guy across from me is playing a "counts as" army with...

Female SM
Ork IG
Chaos Tau

I would not blink once. As long as he is a good player its all good.

Edit: I have proof there are female SMs...let me introduce you to my mother-in-law.


----------



## Rahmiel

Yeah, everyone here is making great points (except for me on my first two posts) but if you want female models that are fluff abiding then you could play SoB, Eldar, DE, IG, or Tau. And the other excellent point here is it doesn't matter what you do with your army because it is just that *YOUR ARMY*. I mean I wouldn't deny a game with someone who has an all female SM army, it's prolly look really cool and unique. Most people here are just irritated at the fact that you generally classify everyone that plays 40k as being greassy (whatever that means) or a loner with no girlfriend or life. Why would you target those who would only try to help you later on? As for a life? I have a heck of a time keeping in the hobby because of all the stuff I have going on, but thanks to great communities like this one I have been able to keep myself pulled in. I don't have any harsh feelings towards you Ardias, but you should try be more polite and get rid of the stereotyping, and just accept the game and Heresy for what they are, great things that bind people of many backgrounds and interests.


----------



## Ardias26

bloody hell people, I PLAY 40K TOO, do you really think Id generalise myself, honestly people need to grow some thicker skin, I've lost count of the number of times I've had REAL insults hurled at me over the web, and I don't whine and cry like a baby over it. the point was that many 40k players don't help their image by throwing a hissy fit everytime someone goes against the 40k gospel, and just maybe GW's products would appeal to a much broader range of people if they were more flexible with the stories behind them. Afterall, the storylines of the games are ultimately sells the product.


----------



## MadCowCrazy

"40k players are seen as greasy loners with no girlfriends"
Why do you have to be so mean and point out my life for everyone to see 

Meh, my lesbian S&M SoB army shall be complete one day so I can live my fantasy.
Just need to get me some rtv silicone and polyurathane so I can start molding and casting them


----------



## Fluff'Ead

Throwing a hissy fit about people throwing a hissy fit isn't really a display of "thicker skin". :/



> just maybe GW's products would appeal to a much broader range of people if they were more flexible with the stories behind them. Afterall, the storylines of the games are ultimately sells the product.


Product sales are GWs issue, not the consumers.


----------



## Ardias26

Fluff'Ead said:


> Throwing a hissy fit about people throwing a hissy fit isn't really a display of "thicker skin". :/
> 
> Merely pointing out how limp some people are, its all water of a ducks back to me, and as for product sales being games workshop issue, remember that consumers are the ones that buy the product in the first place, most SOUND businesses actually listen to feedback from their consumer base, but apparently this fact seems to have been missed in many cases by GW eg the overemphasis on space marines at the expense of other armies and the dumb descision to blow of Blizzards offer to make a 40k game.


----------



## Arcane

Chaosftw said:


> Female Marines would need Boob pockets in the armor and larger ass protection, Not ideal In my opinion.


Kinda similar to the already existing SoB power armor which is equivalent to space marine power armor? Ideal enough for them.


----------



## Lord Reevan

not really. There would need to be a kind of in between of the tw oarmours as SoB armor would be too small for muscled up freaks, and Marine armour as is would probably look too big and have too many differences.


----------



## NurglingStomper

There wouldn't really be a difference. They would be "slightly smaller" muscled up freaks, so SM armour would fit them pretty well I think. So really you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Look at female body builders. :shok::no:


----------



## Lord Reevan

very true nurgling stomper. 

My main problem with it is that they are done really badly. Most I've seen are normal marines with lipstick painted on, hair badly GS'd and boobs moulded on over the chest designs. Only one Female marine army I have very liked and these are these guys for sheer good modelling all round...


----------



## NurglingStomper

Yep, alot of hobbyist don't take the time to make a decent looking female SM. If your going to do it go all in and do it, make em look good.k: BTW those termies looked amazing!


----------



## KarlFranz40k

Sweet, those termies look nice. Thats a good point to note, anyone see any rounded fronts on them? Thought not. Lets get the idea out our heads that female marines would have the anatomy of a muscular Katie Price. And even if they did, astartes armour is so thick that the rounding would be inside the armour without losing much protection.


----------



## Arcane

Hey, all I am saying is 3+ is 3+ no matter if it is SM or SoB armor. There is not reason they would have to have armor just like normal SM armor. I mean hell, look at the DA with all those robes and what not. They do not exactly wear the status qou.


----------



## Lucus009

My advice to you, Ardias26, is not to get so hung up on what people on the *"INTERNET"* say. Go with what you want if you want to invest the time in it. Just have fun and and then post your work to make the people who said it would look dumb, feel stupid because it looks so cool.


----------



## JokerGod

Lets all face it, none of us wants to see a female SM army for one reason. 

Girls on steroids are not hot...


----------

